# blind golden needs out asap



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

ok guys, need help, this poor girl is listed on petfinder, she is at mahogning animal shelter, she is a stray, blind, and what is worse she is facing heartstick euthanasia. the shelter is in youngstown, ohio. i am so computer illiterate i do not know how to post info here. will try to get someone to do it. she does have sponsorship, she just needs out. i worry with the holiday weekend she may not have a chance. as a last resort are there any members who can help with a transport to mi. i can't let her go, she deserves better.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor girl looks like she has blue eye. It's like looking through a heavy fog on a sunny day. My Tess had that.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10909149


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kathy , Im not close but I hope you can get some help for this girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't there a group that helps blind dogs? Where is Karen, she may remember them.

See if there is a group listed here...
http://www.givemepaw.com/mainpage/home/supportrescue.htm
*We are a special needs no kill dog rescue. We Rescue Special needs Deaf and Blind Dogs. We are located in Cleveland Ohio but help deaf dogs and blind dogs nationwide if our resources allow!*


http://www.blinddogs.com/rescue.htm


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump...........


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Her kill date is today!

Another post on Petfinder says that a rescue is being worked on for this poor girl, so hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I forwarded the link to The Rolling Dog Ranch: 

http://www.rollingdogranch.com/index.html

It's in Montana and I have no affiliation with them (I just happened to find their website when a friend of mine was adopting a blind puppy about a month ago and needed advice)

Perhaps they will at least have a contact closer to Ohio?? Thought it was worth a try...I feel so bad for this poor girl....


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have contacted golden treasures, stop the suffering in ohio, and give me paw in ohio, also heartstick rescue. this girl is sponsored. i know it is a holiday weekend, is there anyone on here who lives near youngstown? can we start a transport to michigan. really need to save this girl. there is someone who can pull and foster, any help from forum members?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Stop the Suffering is so full and dancing as fast as they can. I feel so badly for these dogs and the rescues who are trying to help so many. 

Kathi, is there someone in the shelter that may help get her closer if there is a donation involved?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie and Sadie's Mom*

Sophie and Sadies Mom:

Please email me and put Molly in Subject.

[email protected]

There is a girl bonniethecollie that posted on Petfidner that said she could foster her. She said she could pull her tomorrow AM-don't know if shelter will wait that long.

Perhaps, Bonniethecollie, could help with a leg or two of a transport or foster her until we could get it arranged.

Where in MI are you? It prob. isn't too far from Ohio.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Hi this is Jana, aka bonniethecollie...
I am in Pittsburgh and plan to go to the shelter tomorrow am. I've been in contact with Canine Crusaders, they are a group that often pulls dogs from Mahoning. I'm not exactly fostering for them, but they are going to help out by posting her on their website.
So glad to get support from the Golden community! This girl is welcome to stay with me as long as it takes to get her adopted, or transported. I've had blind fosters before (the "Bonnie" of my name was a blind collie). 
My email address is my handle @yahoo.com.
I will post with details as things develop!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i hope it works out, you are so great to do this for the poor pupper.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Do we have any news since today was her kill date? I hope they got there in time.
Friends of my daughter have a blind lab and she gets around just fine.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so glad to read that there is help for this girl. What a sweet looking face she has! Y'all are awesome for all that you do to help and I look forward to updates on her and hearing she is safe!


Tiffany


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Bonniethecollie said:


> Hi this is Jana, aka bonniethecollie...
> I am in Pittsburgh and plan to go to the shelter tomorrow am. I've been in contact with Canine Crusaders, they are a group that often pulls dogs from Mahoning. I'm not exactly fostering for them, but they are going to help out by posting her on their website.
> So glad to get support from the Golden community! This girl is welcome to stay with me as long as it takes to get her adopted, or transported. I've had blind fosters before (the "Bonnie" of my name was a blind collie).
> My email address is my handle @yahoo.com.
> I will post with details as things develop!


You are a saint!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Bonniethecollie said:


> Hi this is Jana, aka bonniethecollie...
> I am in Pittsburgh and plan to go to the shelter tomorrow am. I've been in contact with Canine Crusaders, they are a group that often pulls dogs from Mahoning. I'm not exactly fostering for them, but they are going to help out by posting her on their website.
> So glad to get support from the Golden community! This girl is welcome to stay with me as long as it takes to get her adopted, or transported. I've had blind fosters before (the "Bonnie" of my name was a blind collie).
> My email address is my handle @yahoo.com.
> I will post with details as things develop!


This is great news! Thank you for helping this girl!!! Bless you!!

Just an FYI...I did receive an email back from The Rolling Dog Ranch in Montana and they said they were very full but would pass the info along to a contact in Ohio. (I guess it's not needed now but that's ok!) It is nice to know that there are folks willing to help these poor pups all over the country!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Bonniethecollie you rock!! Thank you for going above and beyond for this sweet girl!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

a rescue is still needed for this sweet pup, jana is pulling and fostering only until a rescue can be found. she is doing this to keep her safe and away from the heartstick.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you bonniethecollie. I pray that she will get her furever home and is saved from that terrible death.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Hello all - an update!
The blind golden is safely at my house - currently exploring the back yard with gusto. "She" is actually a "He" though - oops! 

I'm calling him Joey. He's a young fellow, less than 2 years. Very skinny - he feels like nothing when you pick him up. He should gain about 50#. Totally blind - his eyes are opaque, and he seems pretty well adjusted to it. He cocks his head to hear noises and has that light, high-stepping gait that many blind dogs use.
No dog aggression - both of my dogs are intact (male and female), they've been introduced with no problems. He's also met one of the cats and pretty much had no reaction (the cat walked right between his legs and he seemed more surprised than anything). He's light golden buff with a little bit of white on his nose, extremely dirty with mats on his tail the size of my hand. He'll be getting a bath tomorrow and I'm sure will clean up nicely!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_Jana:

Words cannot express my gratitude and admiration for you for being Joey's Foster Mom!

We will all continue to try to find a rescue for Joey!

I am sure he feels wonderful being out of there!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!!! You are such an angel to have saved him. What a testament to such a love that he comes right in your house, blind, and fits right in. Give him an ear scratch and kiss from us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Please email me at:
[email protected]

I heard from a GR Rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing Joey!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you!!! You are wonderful for doing this!!!
he sounds like such a sweetie!
I had thought he was much older being blind. Poor baby ... to be so young. Sounds like he has adapted well but a very hard life since he is so underweight. Hope he gets healthy fast and gets a great forever home.
Bless you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He sounds like a wonderful pup and I pray that the right family comes along and adopts him soon. Bless you for saving him and spoiling him until the rescue can pick him up.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thqank you so much. Di yueve hea ofFai Elen? she was a collie, born blind. Her owner, who raised and showe collies--I gues it was back in the 30's--was going to put her to lseep when they ealizedshwas bloind. But his wife adn the vet said she wouln't not know she wa any different from other dogs. Theykept her and even riased puppies from her. You can google Fair Ellen if you want to readmore abouther. I first read abut her in high school back in early '60;s.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It's great to hear that you're helping this "boy" out! He'll do JUST fine. It's amazing how well blind dogs do. Their other senses are MUCH more attuned, and especially the sense of smell. Beware of any food left out........LOL. They smell it from rooms away and are pretty good at honing in when your back is turned.

Our Ray is blind...since birth. He knows where everything is....has no trouble navigating around the acreage. Occasionally, he'll bump into something, but never does it again. I can even move furniture, and he maneuvers right around it.

He IS uncomfortable when we take him out in the busy world tho. He gets skiddish. Too much information that he can't process as quickly.

So, he isn't out and about being socialized much. It stresses him out. He's a homebody...and very happy! 

Hugs to you for doing this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana and Joey*

Jana:

Here is the Ohio GR Rescue that contacted me:

From: Jan Boerst [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Fri 5/23/2008 10:57 AM
To: VanSwearingen, Karen
Subject: RE: Blind Golden


GRRR is located near Toledo, OH. If this is the blind dog in Youngstown, OH we had our name on her, but she was adopted locally by a lady that takes in blind dogs per the dog warden.
Jan

Rescue..this is not a path I chose, it was chosen for me.


----------

